# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Chicago Bulls



## DetBNyce

<center>







vs.








*Detroit Pistons (49-27) vs. Chicago Bulls (44-32)*

Time: 8:30 PM
Date: April, 11, 2005
Venue: United Center</center>

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Chicago leads the season series 2-1:

Game 1: 89-82 L
Game 2: 87-80 W 
Game 3: 100-89 L 


500 points for whoever can predict the score the closest. Predict the games leading scorer as a tiebreaker


----------



## kamego

Pistons 103
Bulls 87

Leading Scorer Rasheed


----------



## P33r~

99-91

Top scorer: Rip

Even though we are back to back on the road, this isn't a game we should lose. I hope we blow them out this game to show who is at the top of the central, but I think it will be close, this is our first back-to-back in some time. Some bulls fans are already saying they will sweep us in the playoffs, let's give them a wakeup call.


----------



## Darvin Ham

104-95


----------



## TheHeff

87-81 Pistons and Rip I'd love to see us blow them away but it should be a good game


----------



## MLKG

95-87 Tayshaun

We clinch the number 2 seed with a win tonight. The guys know a win tonight means a lot of rest over the next couple weeks. I think that's enough motivation.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Detroit wins by around...eh..lets say 10..

97-87

Look for Tayshaun to have a big game


----------



## Brian.

Should be a game we win. No Curry and Deng for the bulls. I hope we win I put all my ucash on this game...


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Should be a game we win. No Curry and Deng for the bulls. I hope we win I put all my ucash on this game...



Ditto... 

Like Mike said we shouldn't have a problem geting up for this one. They've already beaten us twice (on our homecourt at that) so they already know they can play with us and with a win we can rest and truly focus on the playoffs and the playoffs only. Plus 5 games would be great for guys like Campbell, Arroyo, Delfino, and hopefully Dupree, etc. to work out kinks in their games.


----------



## Brian.

> The Pistons have won 12 of their 13 visits to the United Center since Michael Jordan left the Bulls in 1998, including the last nine straight.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2005041104&prov=ap


----------



## Copper

Pistons 98 Bulls 87
I see a big game from Tay as well, I am getting tired of these Bulls fans all of a sudden thinking their team is the #1 or #2 in the east and believeing they will come out of the east. All I can say to that is " DONT DO DRUGS" :banana:


----------



## Lope31

I went all out and dropped over 25,000 ucash points on this game. We better win.


----------



## DetBNyce

Encouraging to see the guys fighting through screens early on, something we weren't doing earlier in the year.

Gotta say I like Harrington taking a lot of early shots as well.


----------



## MLKG

3 offensive rebounds already for Chicago. Miami got a lot against us too. Most of them coming on balls the Wallaces look like they have secured only to lose control of when guys jump up their backs.

Gotta make sure we pull those down strong.


----------



## DetBNyce

We get an early look at Arroyo and Dice.


----------



## MLKG

Arroyo hit a jumper!!!!


----------



## DetBNyce

Funny block by Sheed on Gordon and Arroyo goes up with confindence and hits nothing but the bottom.

What was Rip complaining about?


----------



## MLKG

A lot of bench minutes early tonight.

Probably a good idea coming off the back to back.


----------



## DetBNyce

Chandler picks up 2 very quick fouls... Nocioni in at power forward, Dice should have his way with him in the post.


----------



## MLKG

From that angle they showed Nocioni didn't even look like he was even close to having his feet set.

Very physical game so far.


----------



## DetBNyce

Tonight could be the night Arroyo breaks out of his slump. His first shot (and second) went up with no hesitation and he attacked the rim on his other shot attempt.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> From that angle they showed Nocioni didn't even look like he was even close to having his feet set.
> 
> Very physical game so far.



I thought that too. The first guy was set, then it looked like Noc came in at the last second to take the "charge".


----------



## DetBNyce

What's that 3 dunks for Ben? 

Lindsey looks to be taking it as a personal challenge to slow down Gordon.


----------



## DetBNyce

lindsey Hunter is playing extremely aggressive and well tonight.


----------



## P33r~

You know I would probably be a fan of the bulls if it wasn't for their fans never-ending complaints about the calls against the Pistons in the Bulls arena. They complain about the calls before the game starts, and dispute every call that doesn't go their way. And when the refs miss a blatantly obvious call that goes their way, they don't mention it. When one of our players does a questionable flop, they will jump on it and scream how can he get away with that, and yet if a Bulls player flops, they congratulate him and say they need anything they can get to win.

If they win then they say it shows how crap the Pistons are because the Bulls won with every single call going against them, and if they lose there will be 5+ pages in the game thread about the lack of respect for the Bulls because they are young and the bs calls that the Pistons get as champs.

It isn't just on this forum. Sorry but I just had to rant after some of the things I have read here and elsewhere. Obviously there has to be SOME decent bulls fans out there but it's hard.


----------



## MLKG

The turnovers are ridiculous.


----------



## MLKG

Man, there is no way Nocioni is going to make it through a series with Indiana alive. Stephen Jackson is going to break his nose, I'm calling it now.


----------



## P33r~

At this rate we are looking at something like 25 turnovers. We are getting killed on the glass, ball movement is average, but we are still ahead.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Man, there is no way Nocioni is going to make it through a series with Indiana alive. Stephen Jackson is going to break his nose, I'm calling it now.



LOL... I'm suprised he's made it through the season. Although Haslem did give him a little shove.


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> You know I would probably be a fan of the bulls if it wasn't for their fans never-ending complaints about the calls against the Pistons in the Bulls arena. They complain about the calls before the game starts, and dispute every call that doesn't go their way. And when the refs miss a blatantly obvious call that goes their way, they don't mention it. When one of our players does a questionable flop, they will jump on it and scream how can he get away with that, and yet if a Bulls player flops, they congratulate him and say they need anything they can get to win.
> 
> If they win then they say it shows how crap the Pistons are because the Bulls won with every single call going against them, and if they lose there will be 5+ pages in the game thread about the lack of respect for the Bulls because they are young and the bs calls that the Pistons get as champs.
> 
> It isn't just on this forum. Sorry but I just had to rant after some of the things I have read here and elsewhere. Obviously there has to be SOME decent bulls fans out there but it's hard.


It's all good. Apparently we get more calls than anyone in the league... It's funny because they are just as physical.


----------



## P33r~

CJ said:


> It's all good. Apparently we get more calls than anyone in the league... It's funny because they are just as physical.


Exactly that's why it sometimes ticks me off.

Bulls with i think their first lead? I know we are back-to-back but when the Bulls have more offensive rebounds then defensive I think that is inexcusable. 

I'm going to take a shower


----------



## MLKG

We are getting destroyed on the glass, this would be a blow out in the making if we could rebound.

I like the Bulls team. I get WGN and watch them whenever the Pistons aren't on. At some point Bulls fans are going to have to realize that they are by FAR the dirtiest team in the league. No other team really even close. It's not a knock on them. It's just the way it is. It's the way we played under Carlisle, and a reputation we still have although undeservedly. It's the old "they can only call 1 fould per play" philosophy. Nothing wrong with it, but when your team plays like that it doesn't make a lot of sense to be complaining about every single call.


----------



## DetBNyce

That's the Arroyo we acquired in February.


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> I'm going to take a shower


Too much info... :wink:


----------



## DetBNyce

We need to do two fundamental things better in the second half:

1. Rebound better

2. Cut turnovers


----------



## Copper

Im surprised were tied. We are not playing very well, I would say just below average defensively and we are not taking advantage of the mismatches on Tay and Sheed. I cant believe that the Bulls arent running away with this one , they are getting away with quite a bit from the refs, and their bench players are stepping up. You can see the frustration mounting on the faces of Sheed, mcdyess and rip. They are being fouled religiously and no calls. Arroyo is playing loose, the way he did when he first got here. I would also like to see some help rebounding from our guards, and boxing out Chandler.
Noccionni is an annoying player, I can see why Haslem took a shot at the flopper.


----------



## DetBNyce

*<marquee>Halftime</marquee>*

*Pistons: 41

Bulls: 41*

Pistons leading scorers:

B. Wallace - 8 points, 7 rebs
Prince - 6
Billups - 6

Bulls:

Harrington - 8
Gordon - 7
Nocioni - 5

Rebounds

18(5)
19(8)


----------



## MLKG

Finally a loose ball foul.


----------



## DetBNyce

As wild and reckless as Nocioni is, you almost wish his fellow countryman and Piston rookie Delfino played with that kind of fire. Where was Delfino when Ginobli and Nocioni picked up their toughness.


----------



## DetBNyce

Both teams need to slow down...


----------



## DetBNyce

Hey guests, sign up and join the game thread/general convo...


----------



## MLKG

Christ, they've called more offensive fouls than defensive this game.


----------



## DetBNyce

Would've been great to get that 3rd foul on Chandler when he got away with an over the back,

Pargo does his best Magic Johnson impression with the running hook.


----------



## MLKG

CJ said:


> Would've been great to get that 3rd foul on Chandler when he got away with an over the back.


I don't know how that possibly goes uncalled with some of the fishy offensive fouls we've seen. I mean, that was as blatant as blatant gets.


----------



## MLKG

You know, it really isn't Ben Wallace's falt that Ben Gordan just ran into him.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> I don't know how that possibly goes uncalled with some of the fishy offensive fouls we've seen. I mean, that was as blatant as blatant gets.


And then they call a foul on Ben for setting a clean pick.


----------



## Brian.

Rip really having a bad game. Chauncey is on though


----------



## MLKG

Rip is playing terrible.


----------



## Brian.

rip outta control TO bulls ball

60-54 detroit


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben Gordon makes some of the most awkward shots. 

Yea, Rip is having a nightmare of a game.


----------



## Brian.

Tech on Rip for throwing the ball


----------



## MLKG

Hell of a flop by Hinrich. I continue to be amazed how they can call that with some of the other trash going on.


----------



## P33r~

Well I sure was wrong about Rip being the top scorer for this game. I don't know what's wrong with him today, he normally kills the Bulls.


----------



## MLKG

ArroYO!!!


----------



## Brian.

Nice no look by Arroyo


----------



## DetBNyce

Another great sequence by Arroyo that ends with a hell of a pass to Sheed for the dunk.

There he is breaking out...


----------



## DetBNyce

If I'm LB I ride Carlos until in this one. No reason to take him out, he's been the spark in our offense.


----------



## kamego

the one thing i hate about living in chicago is having to listen to these crap annoucers


----------



## DetBNyce

First team to 75 wins?

What are the announcers saying kamego??


----------



## Brian.

nice moving screen by antonio davis...


----------



## kamego

the chicago annoucers make bill lamb look unbiased lol everything is a piston foul or a missed call that hurts the bulls....horrible for a non bulls fan to watch


----------



## MLKG

kamego said:


> the one thing i hate about living in chicago is having to listen to these crap annoucers


No doubt. It's not that they say that crazy of things like Celtics announcers, it's just the one guy is sooooo sleepy voiced. He's like Rick Mahorn on seditaves.


----------



## DetBNyce

Tyson Chandler is a tough matchup. The guy is all over the place.


----------



## kamego

but in case you needed to know the bulls are selling tickets to the first two rounds of the playoffs right now...lol...we don't even sell 2nd rounders before the first round ends...


----------



## MLKG

Haha, Billups pays Hinrich back for that ridiculous flop earlier.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> No doubt. It's not that they say that crazy of things like Celtics announcers, it's just the one guy is sooooo sleepy voiced. He's like Rick Mahorn on seditaves.


it's not even that they are so pro chicago but the fact they aren't even good sounding at that. it's like two drunk guys are broadcasting...


----------



## DetBNyce

"Hand out 20,000 crying towels"

:laugh:


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Tyson Chandler is a tough matchup. The guy is all over the place.



a free agent at the end of the year who might be starting for a new team. atleast if i were him i would be...


----------



## Brian.

If gordon is going to guard Billups we need to have Billups post him up.


----------



## kamego

have to guard kirk a little tighter


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> a free agent at the end of the year who might be starting for a new team. atleast if i were him i would be...


Nothing to do with this game, but I'd love to see Chandler guard Dwight Howard or Chris Bosh on the regular.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Nothing to do with this game, but I'd love to see Chandler guard Dwight Howard or Chris Bosh on the regular.


Unless Atlanta or the Bobcats get Bogut, I would hope they try and sign Chandler. He isn't a head case like Curry and he can play very strong d.


----------



## kamego

great foul call by the ref might have saved the game


----------



## Brian.

bad decision by rip

luckly we got it back on a bulls offensive foul...


----------



## DetBNyce

Great play by Ben after the Hamilton goof up.

Bit of advice for the last possession, give it to Billups and get out the way.


----------



## MLKG

Please score. I would rather lose than watch this game go into overtime.


----------



## kamego

im glad to see Prince try and take that big shot for once. Close but atleast he is getting agressive.


----------



## Brian.

I don't like Tayshaun getting it. I would prefer Billups take it himself.


----------



## MLKG

In a game where Chauncey is the only guy who can even begin to find the bottom of the net it's kind silly for him to give the ball away on the last two possessions.


----------



## kamego

In a important game you want Billups to take it but Prince needs to be tested every once and awhile too. Nochi is prone to fouling maybe Prince was waiting for the hack...


----------



## MLKG

Why are we giving the ball to Rip on every single possession?


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm with Brian... attack Ben Gordon on offense. Or go to Sheed.


----------



## kamego

oh god noch hits a 3.....how bad is that


----------



## MLKG

This is getting sick. Chauncey, for the love of God, this is your game to take over.


----------



## kamego

5 points down and the crowd is pumped... we need to get a score here badly


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Why are we giving the ball to Rip on every single possession?



More importantly, why are we isolating everything? It's not what got us to this point, so why start now. I'm all for going with the guys who've done it before, but tonight isn't the night for Rip, Arroyo should probaly be in.



Mike luvs KG said:


> This is getting sick. Chauncey, for the love of God, this is your game to take over.


Yes! Please!


----------



## kamego

down 8 oh god we might lose


----------



## Brian.

Noc with another 3


----------



## kamego

who would have guessed noch would be the overtime star? how bad is that?


----------



## DetBNyce

We can maybe afford to give up one more basket, but from here on out for the most part we need stops.


----------



## kamego

we need a stop here and a score or we are in huge trouble


----------



## Brian.

That was a good decision by gordon


----------



## P33r~

This game is done. It was finished from the moment we went overtime. Our starters look like they are dying out there.

Unless Billups does something about it.


----------



## kamego

what a horrible 3 have to atleast hit the rim lol


----------



## kamego

gordon commited a sin missing the first free throw


----------



## Brian.

Bad call

Gordon misses the first makes the second


----------



## kamego

the ref's are all over the place.... they can't figure out who they want to win here


----------



## Brian.

At least we got a makeup call there


----------



## DetBNyce

What is Chandler arguing? He clearly gave him a shove.


----------



## Brian.

Bad news is Ben is at the line for us

Misses first misses second


----------



## kamego

call means nothing since ben didn't hit either free throw


----------



## DetBNyce

Drive to the basket! The refs almost have to call it with the way they've been calling it in OT.


----------



## kamego

rip misses a free throw how horrible is that


----------



## Brian.

rip goes to the line

misses the first misses the second


----------



## Brian.

Billups hits a 3


----------



## kamego

mr big shot is just making me sweat those 13,000 points i put on this game lol


----------



## Brian.

Rip makes his FTs and we are tied.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Billups hits a 3



You wonder what took him so long to shoot...


----------



## Brian.

kamego said:


> mr big shot is just making me sweat those 13,000 points i put on this game lol


I was thinking the same thing. By the time this game thread is over I will earned almost all my points back even if we lose.


----------



## kamego

maybe he wants to rub it in tonight lol


----------



## kamego

Brian said:


> I was thinking the same thing. By the time this game thread is over I will earned almost all my points back even if we lose.


thats what i am now tryting to do lol this morning it sounded a lot smarter to bet that much lol


----------



## Brian.

sheed with a 3


----------



## kamego

a steal a player dies and a time out lol what a play


----------



## kamego

time to put darko in to rough up noch


----------



## Brian.

Ben with the steal. Noc's elbow catches Tay


----------



## MLKG

I know we weren't getting out of this game without an injury.

Oh my God, they just showed it. If this goes to a 2nd OT we should put Darko in to just blast Nocioni in the face.


----------



## kamego

haha i beat you to the punch line mike lol


----------



## Brian.

Get the ball to Billups

14 secs left down by 1


----------



## kamego

if billups doesnt shoot this a waste of time


----------



## P33r~

omg! Detroit possession down 1, 14 seconds left

We can't let this go to 2nd OT. I would rather lose than kill our starters in a back-to-back 2OT


----------



## DetBNyce

I'd go with Darvin Ham.


----------



## kamego

i say darko plays the whole 2nd ot. i bet he could kick nochi's ***


----------



## DetBNyce

Chances of a player getting stitches three games in a row?!?!?


----------



## kamego

billups clutch shot let's end this now


----------



## Brian.

Billup hits it

pistons up 1 

8 secs left


----------



## MLKG

Cold blooded!!!!!!

I'm Chauncey Billups *****.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Chances of a player getting stitches three games in a row?!?!?


1 in 3 if your billups i guess but remember he's single and chicks dig scars lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Anyone who argues that he isn't one of the most clutch guys in the league are out of their minds.


----------



## Brian.

kamego said:


> billups clutch shot let's end this now


actually i think we were giving the bulls a point in vbookie. We need a steal and a basket or we push.


----------



## P33r~

:banana: 

Now Guard Gordon


----------



## kamego

pistons win! yes


----------



## DetBNyce

That's what champs are made of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamego

yeah it was a push but thats better then a loss lol


----------



## Brian.

Nice D at the end

we won 10 a row in Chicago now

Central Divison Champs again


----------



## kamego

someone print another banner


----------



## P33r~

That's it, I'm glad we've finally done it. Now we can put all of our attention to the playoffs.


----------



## MLKG

Well the excitement at the end of the game made up for the horror show that was regulation.

What a way to win the central.

That was a pretty insane comeback.


----------



## DetBNyce

That was one of the better games I've seen this season. Great D at the end...


----------



## JRose5

Great final stretch of OT by the Pistons, talk about disappointing as a Bulls fan.


----------



## Brian.

JRose5 said:


> Great final stretch of OT by the Pistons, talk about disappointing as a Bulls fan.


You guys have a lot to look forward too if everything is good with Curry's heart.


----------



## kamego

horrible game with an exciting overtime lol


----------



## JRose5

Brian said:


> You guys have a lot to look forward too if everything is good with Curry's heart.


Hopefully everything pans out with that, they're supposed to release something tomorrow I believe. 
We'll definitely need him to keep up with guys like the Wallaces and Jermaine O'Neal in a 7 game series.

Good win for the Pistons tonight, congrats on the Central Division.
:cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce

They looked lost and hesitant in the last minute of the game. They can only learn though. They'll be very good in the near future.

Chauncey only shot twice in OT and he made them both count.


----------



## MLKG

Ben Wallace played a hell of a game. He's really picked it up this last couple weeks big time. 5 steals tonight and we needed every one of them. Someone should send this tape to Tom Tolbert :laugh:.

Ben can now in good consience with the DPOY award again.


----------



## Future

Great game. Scott Skiles had some horrible game management in OT, and Detroit took advantage of it when they stole it from AD (Rather than the Bulls calling a TO with 18 secs left) and Billups schooling the rookie point guard who hadn't seen the floor for over 10 mins and nailing a clutch jumper. 

Great game... maybe we'll see each other in the playoffs? 

Did you guys hear the chicago crowd chanting "Detroit Sucks"..... we got a rivalry again.


----------



## kamego

everyone just loves us in detroit  and if they don't already we can find a way to make it happen lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Future said:


> Did you guys hear the chicago crowd chanting "Detroit Sucks"..... we got a rivalry again.



I don't care to play you guys in a couple years if you still have all those pieces.

Glad the Pistons won though. I was really getting tired of losing to Chicago.


----------



## Brian.

Future said:


> Great game. Scott Skiles had some horrible game management in OT, and Detroit took advantage of it when they stole it from AD (Rather than the Bulls calling a TO with 18 secs left) and Billups schooling the rookie point guard who hadn't seen the floor for over 10 mins and nailing a clutch jumper.
> 
> Great game... maybe we'll see each other in the playoffs?
> 
> Did you guys hear the chicago crowd chanting "Detroit Sucks"..... we got a rivalry again.


The piston annoucers said they were saying "Beat Detroit". Its good to have the bulls back. While it was fun beating on you guys the last 5 seasons or so when your were awful. It feels a little better beating you when your good. This is becoming a great rivarly again.


----------



## Copper

Wow, a terribly officiated game that was made exciting at the end. Cnote Ben and the Bulls scrubs were the only ones that actually looked ready to play. I have to stick with initial gut feeling that I dont like Nocioni, I cant say that he intentionally popped Tay, but his elbows were flailing ala Mutumbo...and the fact that Tay( a very subdued and quiet person) was pissed at him makes me think there was something to it.
I cant believe that there are people out there that think Detroit plays physical ball and gets away with it( reffering to the miami reporter) Bulls fans should never argue another call....EVER....


----------



## DetBNyce

Noc has gotten into it with Wade (Haslem), Prince, and LBJ to name a few and that's only the people I know of, so it has to be a lot more. Matter fact he got into it with a couple Pistons in one of the earlier games.


----------



## Copper

CJ said:


> Noc has gotten into it with Wade (Haslem), Prince, and LBJ to name a few and that's only the people I know of, so it has to be a lot more. Matter fact he got into it with a couple Pistons in one of the earlier games.


 There seems to be a growing trend in the league, more and more teams seem to have a player that seemingly roughs it up intentionally. Perhaps this is to compensate for lack of legitimate defensive presence? or perhaps it is some type of intimidation ploy?


----------



## Wynn

Was good to see a number of you on the Bull game thread. Nice to see your input and keep it respectful. Great finish to the game by your guys. I imagine they dread seeing us in the play-offs as much as we dread seeing them. Fortunately, though, if it happens it will be because we both made it to the EC Finals. Good luck the rest of the season and in the first two rounds.

Peace!


----------



## Wynn

Copper said:


> There seems to be a growing trend in the league, more and more teams seem to have a player that seemingly roughs it up intentionally. Perhaps this is to compensate for lack of legitimate defensive presence? or perhaps it is some type of intimidation ploy?


I don't think it's either. I think it's just the way Noc has to play the game to be effective. I don't think he's being intentionally "thuggish", but I do think it's got to be frustrating for some of the better players in the league to constantly have the guy in their shorts. I think it's often his lack of respect for their "star power" that gets them the most, though I don't think this is the case with Prince. Prince seems to have a very level head -- I think he just got incredibly annoyed by the constant physical presence.


----------



## Copper

Wynn said:


> Was good to see a number of you on the Bull game thread. Nice to see your input and keep it respectful. Great finish to the game by your guys. I imagine they dread seeing us in the play-offs as much as we dread seeing them. Fortunately, though, if it happens it will be because we both made it to the EC Finals. Good luck the rest of the season and in the first two rounds.
> 
> Peace!


 I am amazed by your team. On paper I take our team all day, but on the court( where it counts) your team has an awful lot of fight, and if/when they finally understand what it takes to win these types of games? they will be dangerous.


----------



## Lope31

What a game thread. I was impressed with the Heat game thread but this blows it away. This board is turning into a powerhouse on bbb.net. 

Anyway for what it's worth I got to see the Raptors lose to Indiana.


----------



## Brian.

Wynn said:


> Was good to see a number of you on the Bull game thread. Nice to see your input and keep it respectful. Great finish to the game by your guys. I imagine they dread seeing us in the play-offs as much as we dread seeing them. Fortunately, though, if it happens it will be because we both made it to the EC Finals. Good luck the rest of the season and in the first two rounds.
> 
> Peace!


You guys are definetly a handful hopefully everything is good with Curry's heart. I am glad that my most hated team is back. Its great for the rivarly.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wynn hit it right on the head with Noc. He's a guy we'd all appreciate if he is on your team, but you hate him when he is on the other team. He borders on dirty IMO. Sometimes he crosses the line, but for the most part he does everything to you right up to that line. Very annoying guy...


----------



## Copper

Lope31 said:


> What a game thread. I was impressed with the Heat game thread but this blows it away. This board is turning into a powerhouse on bbb.net.
> 
> Anyway for what it's worth I got to see the Raptors lose to Indiana.


 I wish the game didnt last so long....now i gotta go to bed for work......night fellas...lets see if the scrubs get some real minutes now so we can rest the weary soldiers and mend the wounds.


----------



## MLKG

Wynn said:


> Prince seems to have a very level head -- I think he just got incredibly annoyed by the constant physical presence.


Either that or the vicious shot to the head. 

Seriously though, I don't think anybody wants to play the Bulls in the playoffs. Not so much because they are afraid of losing to them, but because I don't think there is any way you can come out of a 7 game series with them with your team in tact. The level of play is sooo intense even if you do beat the Bulls, you're going to be severely drained for the next round.


----------



## Brian.

CJ said:


> Wynn hit it right on the head with Noc. He's a guy we'd all appreciate if he is on your team, but you hate him when he is on the other team. He borders on dirty IMO. Sometimes he crosses the line, but for the most part he does everything to you right up to that line. Very annoying guy...


Sounds a lot like Bill Laimbeer...


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Either that or the vicious shot to the head.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't think anybody wants to play the Bulls in the playoffs. Not so much because they are afraid of losing to them, but because I don't think there is any way you can come out of a 7 game series with them with your team in tact. The level of play is sooo intense even if you do beat the Bulls, you're going to be severely drained for the next round.



And they have the pieces to beat just about anyone. I still think Detroit and Miami are the class of the east, but the Bulls are coming up quickly.



Brian said:


> Sounds a lot like Bill Laimbeer...


Or Dennis Rodman... It doesn't help that he elbows your guy on one end and then goes down to the other end and nails a three.


----------



## Wynn

Brian said:


> Sounds a lot like Bill Laimbeer...


I was actually a fan of the "Bad Boys", so take this comment in that light. I think Laimbeer WAS a dirty player. I just don't think Nocioni is.... watching him every game he just doesn't seem to take things personally, shrugs off physical play from others, and seems to have a very professional attitude about the whole thing. He almost seems to have no ego. Take the fall-out from the Wade incident against Miami. Noc just got up after being blindsided by Haslem after the play. He looked a little stunned and quietly left the floor to the locker room. Next thing we heard from him was his apology.

Think that would have happened with Laimbeer?


----------



## DetBNyce

Our three point guards all put in great performances with each doing what he does best -- Billups scoring, Arroyo's passing, and Lindsey's D. Those three came up big tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't really think you can compare the times. The only player who fouls like players did in the older days is Danny Fortson. If Noc would've done what he did to Wade back then he would've gotten decked.


----------



## Wynn

CJ said:


> I don't really think you can compare the times. The only player who fouls like players did in the older days is Danny Fortson. If Noc would've done what he did to Wade back then he would've gotten decked.


He DID get decked. Haslem clocked him from behind headfirst into the baseline photographers.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wynn said:


> He DID get decked. Haslem clocked him from behind headfirst into the baseline photographers.


No, I really mean decked. Not just a push into the crowd. That or he would've gotten clothesline the next time he went hard to the basket.


----------



## Brian.

Wynn said:


> I was actually a fan of the "Bad Boys", so take this comment in that light. I think Laimbeer WAS a dirty player. I just don't think Nocioni is.... watching him every game he just doesn't seem to take things personally, shrugs off physical play from others, and seems to have a very professional attitude about the whole thing. He almost seems to have no ego. Take the fall-out from the Wade incident against Miami. Noc just got up after being blindsided by Haslem after the play. He looked a little stunned and quietly left the floor to the locker room. Next thing we heard from him was his apology.
> 
> Think that would have happened with Laimbeer?


From what I saw though noc did needlessly push him. Noc did just walk from situation but that could have been because it was Haslem that pushed him and not somebody smaller then him. I haven't seen enough of Noc to say if he is a dirty player or not but there are a few players in the league that have had problems with him. Laimbeer prolly wasn't the best comparison maybe rodman like CJ suggested is a better fit.


----------



## Wynn

Brian said:


> From what I saw though noc did needlessly push him. Noc did just walk from situation but that could have been because it was Haslem that pushed him and not somebody smaller then him. I haven't seen enough of Noc to say if he is a dirty player or not but there are a few players in the league that have had problems with him. Laimbeer prolly wasn't the best comparison maybe rodman like CJ suggested is a better fit.


I agree with the Rodman comparison. He also reminds me a lot of Artest. I don't think Haslem's size mattered a bit. Noc has bodied up bigger guys on the floor. I agree that the extra shove was uncalled for on Wade -- not excusing that -- but I think it was frustration with himself for getting caught in the air rather than any attempt to "get Wade". Looking at replays, he just puts his head down and raises his hand to claim the foul. 

As you said, you haven't seen him much. He's like the energizer bunny, but never seems to be a "dirty" player. Laimbeer, on the other hand, made a living out of playing dirty. He was one of the smartest players in the game at knowing exactly where the ref was so that he could hide his "extra-curricular" play. Put Stockton on that list for me, too.


----------



## JoeD

Man that was an excruciatingly painful game to watch up until the final ten seconds. I really hated our offense in the paint. Rip and rebounding sucked too. And so did the refs but for both teams.

That Nocioni hit on prince seemed really intentional. They were both off the ball and there is no possible alliby for his elbows being so high. And I doubt if it was a regular turn with no ill intentions that it would of been with such force to take out Prince like that.


----------



## DetBNyce

Prince on Nocioni elbowing him:



> It was a scary sight. Especially with the playoffs around the corner.
> 
> Pistons forward Tayshaun Prince was down on the United Center court Monday night, clutching his head in pain.
> 
> He was making a cut on offense with 14 seconds left in overtime. The Pistons needed to score to win.
> 
> Prince moved and was hit in the face by Bulls forward Andres Nocioni's left elbow. The blow landed in Prince's left eye. He fell to the court in pain.
> 
> *"It was a real cheap shot, a real cheap shot. I am really disappointed," Pistons coach Larry Brown said. "With as hard as the two teams played, I am really disappointed."*
> 
> Prince was down for a couple of minutes but came back to play the final seconds of overtime. He inbounded the ball to Chauncey Billups which triggered the winning basket.
> 
> He has a small cut in his left eyebrow which will probably become a nice bruise.
> 
> Prince was clearly upset with the foul.
> 
> *"I definitely thought it was a cheap shot," Prince said. "I know he's that type of player. Obviously, I didn't expect it. But we watched film and saw things he's done previously.
> 
> "But what goes around, comes around."*


 


> Rasheed Wallace found some humor in Prince's pain, loudly yelling, "Down goes Prince! Down goes Prince!" in a mock Howard Cosell-style voice after the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

Detroit News, On the game winning shot:



> Any Pistons fan or player could have told the Chicago Bulls what was going to happen Monday night.
> 
> There were only 14 seconds left in overtime and the Bulls clung to a one-point lead. The Pistons had the ball and the inbounds play went to Chauncey Billups.
> 
> He took a few dribbles, then perfectly swished a long jump shot to give the Pistons an 85-84 victory and their third Central Division title in four years. It also was their 50th victory of the season.
> 
> "That's as good as we can play under the circumstances and we luck out and win the game," Pistons coach Larry Brown said.
> 
> Although Billups has a history of winning shots, Brown had something different in mind.
> 
> *"If you had seen what I had drawn up and what happened," said a smiling Brown, shaking his head. "Chauncey was supposed to penetrate and kick out. But it all worked out."
> 
> The Pistons knew the shot was coming. But for some reason, it was a surprise to the Bulls.
> 
> "They should have seen that one," Billups said. "I think they were the only ones who didn't know. That's how we do (it)." *


Free Press version:



> It wasn't exactly the play Pistons coach Larry Brown drew up, but the result was fine as the Pistons won their seventh straight. Billups sized up rookie defender Chris Duhon and created enough space with a slick crossover dribble to get a clear look at the basket.
> 
> 
> "I thought I could make the shot," said Billups, who scored a game-high 28. "They were playing man-to-man. I wanted to get a good shot and we got one. I just knew that I felt like I could win it. I always do. I feel like if I'm one-on-one I can get a pretty good shot or go out and get somebody else a good shot. I rocked him and crossed him over and I got my feet set. I love being in those situations."


http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pistons12e_20050412.htm


----------



## dkg1

Hey guys, Bulls fan here. I was just checking over the game thread and was very impressed. It's nice to see some other forums getting some double digit game threads going. While last nights game wasn't exactly an offensive masterpiece, I enjoyed the defense and playoff type intensity. I think the Bulls needed a game like that before we play Washington and the Pacers coming up to decide who gets the 4th playoff spot. I have enjoyed watching the Pistons the last couple years, cheered hard for you guys to knock off LA. If you guys are still alive when we get knocked off, I'll be rooting you on.


----------



## kamego

As a Piston fan I do like the Bulls team and how they play. It's more fun to watch a team who plays with a team concept instead of a one or two superstar model.


----------



## DetBNyce

I can't say I hate the Bulls like I used to in years past. It's kind of hard to do when you look at the team across the court and it resembles yours. Maybe in a couple years when we're looking up at them in the standings it'll come back, but now right now.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Heff won the 500 points with a 87-81 Pistons win prediction.


----------



## TheHeff

sweet :cheers: the next round of virtual beer is on me


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I can't say I hate the Bulls like I used to in years past. It's kind of hard to do when you look at the team across the court and it resembles yours. Maybe in a couple years when we're looking up at them in the standings it'll come back, but now right now.


I don't know about that yet. The Bulls have to hope for a big cap boost this offseason to help out. If they could keep all their talent they might be very good in the future.


----------



## Lope31

I really like the Bulls. Ever since Tyson Chandler was drafted (and of course before that during the Jordan era). I used to frequent the Bulls board back at fanhome. I specifically remember praying that the Bulls would get Yao. 

They are gritty and deep and I wanted Ben Gordon to go to Toronto so as you can see it makes for a team I enjoy following somewhat.


----------



## bananas

That was a well fought battle with hints of playoff ambience about it. Chicago was impressive, they never backed down and gave the world champions a run for their money. It is a shame the Bulls won't be 100% healthy for the playoffs, they could give Miami a big scare. Nevertheless, this up and coming squad still has a chance to make a run at the ECF. Hinrich dissected Detroit's perimeter defense at will with the high pick and roll, while Chandler was leapfrogging and getting his hands on every loose ball. It will be a lofty task to resign both Tyson and Eddy, though I wish the Bulls luck.

Through all of the turmoil that surrounded the Pistons all season, the results are so far satisfying; another Central Division locked up, a 50 win season, a #2 playoff seed and the best record in the NBA since January 1st.


----------



## kamego

The Pistons can count this season as a success. We might have just as good as record as we did last year.

I like Chandlers game a lot. Too bad he wouldn't sign for the MLE lol.


----------

